# Woran erkenne ich eine gute Gilde?



## Modemarkenelf (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,

da mein Char sich langsam auf höhere Level-Regionen zubewegt will ich ihm eine nette Gilde suchen. Nur leider hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das richtig anstelle.

Die Frage lautet also:

WIE finde ich eine "gute" Gilde?

Mir sind halt einige Sachen wichtig. So will ich nicht an Onlinezeiten gebunden werden, will mindestens p18, will auch mal Raiden, gerne TS, aber keinen TS-Zwang usw...

Vielleicht hast du ein paar Tipps für mich.

THX for support

MME


Aja, ich weiß selbst dass ich ein n00b bin. Also hier bitte keine weiteren Hinweise... ;-)


----------



## Xávi (12. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du kannst dir ja mal ein paar Gilden anschauen ob sie Ts-server haben. Wenn dir die gilde nicht gefällt kannst du einfach leaven.  Oder du könntest selber eine Gilde aufmachen.Es dauert zwa lange aber es lohnt sich.

                           Mfg Xávi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (12. Juli 2007)

also ich würde sagen :

- keine gilde die im /1 member farmt (wikrt für mich irgendwie unseriös)

- eine klasse nicht eine skillung aufzwingt ( pala -> heal )

- die member gewissermaßen mitsprache recht haben

such dir einfach grp`s mit denen du in inzen gehn kannst 
zeig das du was drauf hast und dann kommt das schon ganz von allein

wenn dich jemand in ne gilde einlädt und du merkst das du nur von kindern (ja klingt hart) und geistigem dünnschiss umgeben bist dann verlass die besser , denn das führt zu nichts


----------



## Lorille (12. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> - eine klasse nicht eine skillung aufzwingt ( pala -> heal )



Eine gute Gilde nimmt Leute gar nicht erst auf, die nicht selber einsehen wie sie zu skillen haben.


----------



## Pomela (12. Juli 2007)

stimmt Lorille...

aber während den Raids ist TS-Pflicht!

ich seh ihn schon schreiben: "Ich hab den DoT" rofl 
(und nun bitte keine Diskussion, dass Addons das auch anzeigen... bei und können es alle lesen und wer ihn hat, sagt es auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Juli 2007)

TS-Pflicht kann man einführen,wenn niemand Ahnung von der Instanz hat und der Raidleiter erst Anweisungen geben muss.
Aber mit einem gewissen Prozentsatz an Gehirnaktivität und guter Vorbereitung geht es auch ohne.


----------



## jeuner (12. Juli 2007)

Wie wäre es einfach mal die Gildenseiten zu durchforsten und zu schauen was es da so gibt. Die meisten Gilden beschreiben ja was es bei ihnen für Regeln gibt.

Hier mal ein Anfang:
http://top-gilden.de
oder
http://www.google.de/search?q=wow+gilde&am...GL_deDE224DE225

Wie es dann wirklich ist merkt man wohl erst wenn man in der Gilde ist. Am besten vorher ganz genau schauen und wissen was man möchte und dies bei der Bewerbung auch formulieren. Vor allem aber nicht 10x eine Bewerbung raushauen, das merken die cleveren Gildenmeister und wird natürlich nicht gerne gesehen.


----------



## Modemarkenelf (13. Juli 2007)

Super. Danke für die netten Antworten.

Werde mich dann mal umschauen, was es so auf meinem Server gibt.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Balance der Klassen in der Gilde?

Also, wie sieht da ein optimales Verhätnis aus. Gerade bei nicht-PVP-Gilden ist es doch so, dass bestimmt mehr Magier, Priester oder Krieger dabei sein sollten, als beispielsweise Schamanen oder Schurken (sind auch wichtig, ich weiß, aber doch nicht so wichtig wie Healer und Tank, oder?)?

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Denn, es wäre wahrsch. nicht schlau sich bei einer Gilde zu bewerben, wo 20% die selbe Klasse spielen.

Ach ja, mit TS-zwang meinte ich, dass ich nicht immer, wenn ich Online bin, auch in den TS möchte. In Instanzen und Raids ist das sicherlich was anderes, da find ich TS auch ganz sinnvoll (Obwohl ich da auch ganz gut mit ein paar Makros klar komme...).

Das mit dem TS-Server ist in meinen Augen nicht so wichtig, denn mit 2.2 kommt doch in-game TS direkt von Blizz raus, oder?

Zum SKill-Zwang: Ich fänds quark, wenn mir jeder Punkt vorgeschrieben würde, aber es ist schon klar, dass man sich mit der Skillung so anpasst, dass man die Gilde am besten unterstützt ;-)


Grüße und THX for support

MME

Edit:
Hm, ich check diese "Top-Gilden-Seite" nicht so richtig. Da ist das Gildenverzeichnis von Buffed oder im Realm-Forum bei wow-europe irgendwie besser...
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich im Arsenal alle Gilden des Servers anzeigen zu lassen? (Auch wenn es wahrsch. relativ sinnfrei ist^^)


----------



## Myhordi (13. Juli 2007)

Modemarkenelf schrieb:


> Super. Danke für die netten Antworten.
> 
> Werde mich dann mal umschauen, was es so auf meinem Server gibt.
> 
> ...


Es kommt ein ingame sprchsystem raus aber  trotzdem sollte man ts habenum nicht immer eingloggt sein um zu quatschen mit den kumpels und so.Zum Skill Zwang:Manche gilden bitten dich vlleicht umzuskilln weil die dich in der skillung für den raid brauchen. dannn musst du ja eigentlich umsklln wen du im raid dabei sein wills


----------



## Zeroblues (19. Juli 2007)

Also eine 'Gute Gilde' ist imho Definitionssache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Für jemanden der viel Raiden will ist eine straff organisierte Raidgilde das beste.
- Für jemanden der nur ab und zu mal spielt ist eine lockere Casual Gilde für Gelegenheitsspieler die beste Lösung.

Und dazwischen gibt es noch unendlich viele Zwischenstufen. ^^

Die Fragen die Vorher zu klären sind:

Raiden  J/N
wenn ja: 
regelmäßig oder ungeplant? 
Wie oft pro Woche?
Anwesenheitspflicht J/N
DKP-System im Einsatz?

TS Pflicht J/N
wenn ja:
Nur in Raids oder generell?

Forumpflicht J/N
wenn ja:
Wie oft pro Woche/Tag ist das Reinschauen Pflicht?

Raidzusammenstellung:
Werden nur die besten mit genommen (also geht es nach Equip+ Leistung?)
Wer sich zuerst anmeldet kommt mit?
Es ziehen eigentlich immer die gleichen Stammgruppen los?
Muss man sich vor Raids anmelden?

Bei Casual Spielern:
Wie lange kann ich inaktiv sein ohne aus der Gilde zu fliegen?
Sind mehrere Leute in meinem Levelbereich in der Gilde?

Noch interessant: 
Gibt es eine Gildenbank?
Wie ist die organisiert?
Wie viele Mitgieder hat die Gilde und wie viele davon sind an 
einem normalen Tag online?
...


----------

